# CONSERVE JAR



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 20, 2005)

Have a clear quart canning jar with a ground lip. Just says "CONSERVE JAR" on the front. Probably not worth much, just wondered who made them and about what dates. Guessing maybe WW2 era when everyone was into canning food etc. Thanks
 Cliff


----------



## woody (Apr 20, 2005)

Red Book #652

 Conserve Jar
 Ground lip Old Style Lightning seal

 HG clear....$25-30
 QT,PT clear $10-15
 HP clear.....$100-125

 Probably made 1880-1900 with the ground lip


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Woody,
   Thanks for the info on the CONSERVE JAR. I sort of thought it was older than WW2 as it does have a ground lip. I don't really collect canning jars but take them if they seem unusual and are in good shape. That one had been sitting in a box in my shed for a couple years. One of theses days I suppose I gotta get a red book too. Thanks again.
 Cliff


----------



## woody (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a good reference book, Cliff.


----------

